# EOI Invitation process and cut offs



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

I found the following in DIAC website.

*Invitation process and cut offs*

The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa. *For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the visa date of effect) determines their order of invitation*. Expressions Of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

I was under the impression that people who submit EOIs earlier will get the priority. However, this has not been the case according to the what's given above. Or am I missing something here?

Any thoughts?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi AncientGlory, 



> I was under the impression that people who submit EOIs earlier will get the priority.


*Correct *- and that's exactly what this means. 



> Expressions Of Interest with *earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates*.


The "date of effect" is the last date that you changed anything in your EOI that affected the points. People with an earlier date of effect get invited first if they have equal points. For example, if you submitted your EOI with 60 points in August and your friend submitted with 60 points in September, you will get the invite first (subject to occupation ceilings and pro-rata arrangements for certain occupation groups of course). But if your friend re-sits IELTS, improves his/her score and updates the EOI to 65 points, s/he will get the invite first. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi AncientGlory,
> 
> 
> *Correct *- and that's exactly what this means.
> ...


Hi Monika,

Thank you for your reply. However I still have a doubt. I found following information in the DIAC website regarding the cut-offs for telecommunications engineers, for the invitation round of 2nd September 2013.

2633 - Telecommunications Engineering Professionals - 75(Points Score) - *4/06/2013 12.33 am (Visa date of effect*).

According to this, the cut-off visa date of effect was on June this year. This means that he/she submitted/made changes to EOI during the last year program and he/she still did not get an invitation till this year September round? Wouldn't this mean that everyone who got invitation so far this year under 189 VISA category must have had 75 points or more? We all know this was not the case? If the visa date of effect means the day he made changes to EOI, then surely he should have gotten his invitation in the July 1st round?

In any case 75 point cut-off mark doesn't look good for telecommunications engineers like me.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. However I still have a doubt. I found following information in the DIAC website regarding the cut-offs for telecommunications engineers, for the invitation round of 2nd September 2013.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy!

Don't get confused with the results printed on skillselect website. They always do these kinds of mistakes. The actual visa date of effect for last candidate invited was 24/08/2013 and not 24/06/2013.

I am also waiting for an invite under 263312-Telecom network engineer.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi buddy!
> 
> Don't get confused with the results printed on skillselect website. They always do these kinds of mistakes. The actual visa date of effect for last candidate invited was 24/08/2013 and not 24/06/2013.
> 
> ...


Hey Sathiya,

Yeah, I have also noted a mistake they have made in the past. Mate, from where did you get that information about the last date of effect ?

Good luck with your EOI.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

AncientGlory said:


> Hey Sathiya,
> 
> Yeah, I have also noted a mistake they have made in the past. Mate, from where did you get that information about the last date of effect ?
> 
> Good luck with your EOI.


Hi friends,

SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 16 September 2013 Results

Invitation results for16 september are out and here is my analysis about the invitation round and possibility of getting invited for 65 points.

After looking at results, i am happy that now out of these 6 occupations, 5 have been started inviting 65 point holders. In other words, number of 70/75/80 pointers have been diminished to some extent. 

As a result, i am sure that future rounds will open the doors for many 60 pointers as well. Moreover, we can presume that in upcoming rounds, the points scores of new applicants may not go beyond 70/75. In short, this is a good sign and relief for people having 60 points.

My personal opinion is that 60 point holders who lodged EOI earlier in this program year, perhaps, May, June, July under these 6 occupations might be surprised with invites in couple of rounds. Perhaps, within December, Jaunary or February, number of people holding 60 points invited will witness positive trend 

So, cheers all and success will be ours!

Sathiya


----------



## asad_18pk (Jun 22, 2016)

Guys,

I have a query from experts.

I have submitted EOI for SC-189 on Sep 29'2016 under 263312 occupation.

When should I expect Invitation? in which round?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

asad_18pk said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a query from experts.
> 
> ...


How many points have you claimed? If at least 65, then you'd probably get an invitation in the next round. If 60 points, then you may need to wait a couple of rounds.


----------



## asad_18pk (Jun 22, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> How many points have you claimed? If at least 65, then you'd probably get an invitation in the next round. If 60 points, then you may need to wait a couple of rounds.


I have claimed 60 points. How any rounds would I have to wait?
I can see my occupation list not reaching to ceiling.

What do you think? Should I go for another round of IELTS?


----------

